# Beauce Gold Field



## megalo (Jun 5, 2020)

Located in Beauce, Quebec
The property was the largest operating placer gold in Canada for a century
The company is in the process of confirming the source of the placer gold
Fault line runs over 6 KM
43-101 done
Symbol is BGF.V
Website is www.beaucegold.com
Do your DD


----------



## JohnTobbs (Jun 24, 2020)

First time I hear of this company. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------

